# Wie muss ich das bild aufteilen ?



## Baumi (27. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Problem ist, dass ich ein Block erstellt habe, in den ich per php generierte daten einfüge. Das heisst ich muss ihn beliebig lang ziehen können.(Tipp: zellenhintergrund wird wiederholt -> bild wird nicht verzogen) 
Das Problem ist, dass der gelbe Balken links nicht verzogen/wiederhohlt werden darf.
Meine Frage, wie gestalte ich die tabellen und zellen so, dass ich Daten in das dunkle feld füllen kann ?? Wie muss ich das Bild zerstückeln, damit das aufgeht ?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe
Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Dominik Baumeler


----------



## Neo (27. März 2002)

Bin mir nicht sicher nach deiner Beschreibung ob du das so gemeint hast... aber ich würd das so unterteilen... der mitlere bereich kann sich ja dann ruhig wiederholen...


----------



## Baumi (27. März 2002)

thx, aber nicht ganz richtig, da der linke teil sich ja zum teil auch wiederholen muss -> rot markiert

nun ist das für meine momentane tabellenkenntnisse ein wenig zu schwierig.
oder könnt ihr mit sagen, wie ich 2 tabellen direkt (ohne jegliche pixel dazwischen) nebeneinander stelle ?

irgentwie hat bei mir table border='0' irgentwie nie das bewirkt was es bewirken sollte
 

Gruss Dominik


----------



## Scopeeye (1. April 2002)

hi baumi das is ziehmlich einfach.
Du musst einfach im quelltext beim tabellentag <cellspacing=0> eintragen.
Das dürfte das problem beheben.
Das muss überall eingetragenwerden wo eine neue Tabelle beginnt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

6R3372 Scopeeye


----------

